# Fork upgrade.



## georgevasilemagurean (Dec 14, 2021)

Hello guys!The frame will be safe with a fork 160mm travel stock has 150mm fork.The bike is
*2019 Focus JAM 6.9 SEVEN*








2019 Focus JAM 6.9 SEVEN – Specs, Comparisons, Reviews – 99 Spokes


A 27.5″ aluminum frame full suspension enduro bike with high-end components.




99spokes.com


----------



## 915654 (Jul 27, 2021)

What is your question? Can you upgrade to a longer travel fork? Will this work? Don’t understand what is asked.


----------

